# 8 week old kids will not drink water from a bucket at all! Help!



## shadowfax

I have three adorable 8 week old kids, I have bottle fed them their entire lives and they have grown great. I have always had water in a bucket for them but never saw them drink, I was not to concerned because they were drinking a lot of milk. well now I have weaned them of milk and they are gobbling up hey and grain, but flat out refuse to drink water from a bucket, I can however get them to drink a water from a bottle so I know they don't mind the taste. I have tried putting molasses in the water I've tried putting milk in the water, I have stuck their noses in the bucket to show them its there. I have marked were the water line was and then checked it for days and it does not get emptier. I don't know what to do, this is my first time raising kids and so any help would be great, cause its like they are on strike!


----------



## woodsie

I bought an 8 week old kid that had no idea how to drink from a bucket once...is there anyway you can put them in with an older goat that can "show" them how to drink? That seemed to help my buckling. The other thing is you have to let them get thirsty...as in don't give them water bottles. Just check for signs of dehydration but when he got thristy enough he figured it out...until then they are not motivated because they will just wait for the next bottle as that's all they know.


----------



## animalmom

I have to agree with Woodsie.  Although it sounds cruel you have to get them thirsty enough to drink from something new.  Do keep an eye out for dehydration.

Stop with the bottles and they will figure it out.  Little goaties will not thirst themselves to death just to spite you.


----------



## shadowfax

ok well thank you guys, I kinda figured I would have to do some tough love but wasn't sure what that would look like. I have stood my ground all morning amid much pitiful crying and whining. I think they think they're gonna die, but they still have held out on the bucket this far. Will let you know this evening what the verdict is... do you think I should keep holding out through tomorrow morning as well? Not sure how long it would take them to be dehydrated, also thought about soaking some beet pulp for them to see if they like it... do think they would handle that ok? At least they would be getting some liquid that way and not having a bottle. Let me know what you think!


----------



## treeclimber233

My goats do not like wet feed.  When I feed beet pulp I feed it dry.   I would not feed your babies dry beet pulp until they are drinking.  The beet pulp will probably pull water from their body making them dehydrate faster.


----------



## Jered Norris

Usually they learn from the older goats . But if there isn't one around let them hang around horses, or pigs or chickens or any animals around that will drink sort of like a goat so they get the idea.


----------



## woodsie

I would stay away from the beet pulp for now, just keep free choice hay out for them. You don't have heat to worry about at this time of year so dehydration problems are likely not going to be an issue before they figure out the bucket. I would keep waiting...you can check for dehydration by pulling the skin on their neck and if it doesn't snap back and stays tented out you have a dehydrated goat, if it goes back you're fine.  IMO a goat at this time of year should easily be able to go 24 hours without water without any dehydration issues, but it doesn't hurt to do the skin tugg check....stand your ground and don't give in with a bottle. 

Hang in there, baby goats can put up quite a fuss and make you think you are torturing them, you're not, they are just drama queens.


----------



## ksalvagno

Why not try putting some electrolytes in their water or some ACV or some molasses. Maybe the flavor will entice them.


----------



## shadowfax

Well halaluya I think they drank a liter, thank you guys for helping me stand my ground with them. They definitely are making me think that I'm torturing them! But i refilled their bucket and will see where it is in the morning. I would put them in with their moms but I'm afraid they would try to nurse and either get hurt or nurse and succeed right when I'm trying to put a end to it. Otherwise I have no other examples for them. I don't think they are dehydrated at the moment but I have electrolytes I can add to there water if needed. Hopefully they will just give up on those darn bottles and be done with it. But really thank you guys for your encouragement!!! oh i did try the molasses and it did not have any effect. I'll let you all know in morning how they are!!


----------



## shadowfax

they drank another liter last night wohoo!! thanks guys!!


----------



## woodsie

Yay! Should be smooth sailing now.


----------

